# Chữa cười hở lợi kiêng ăn gì?



## csevenan (7/11/19)

Chữa cười hở lợi kiêng ăn gì? Nhằm đảm bảo tốt nhất kết quả sau phẫu thuật chữa cười hở lợi, phái đẹp cần tuân thủ những lời khuyên chỉ dẫn của bác sĩ thẩm mỹ, đặc biệt cũng nên kiêng một số thực phẩm không tốt cho giai đoạn hậu phẫu. Ngay sau đây, San Dentist sẽ giúp bạn biết được một số thực phẩm nên kiêng kị tránh xa nhé.




Trong thịt gà và đồ nếp đều mang tính nóng, khiến vết thương hở lâu lành, thậm chí là gây sẹo trên da. Nếu như vừa mới chữa cười hở lợi, bạn nên tránh dùng những thực phẩm này để không để lại sẹo sau phẫu thuật.
Thịt bò là loại thực phẩm chứa nhiều chất dinh dưỡng đối với cơ thể, đặc biệt là chất sắt. Tuy nhiên, nếu gia tăng nhiều chất sắt trong cơ thể có thể khiến môi bị thâm trở lại. Chính vì vậy, sau khi chữa cười hở lợi cần kiêng thịt bò để sở hữu nụ cười duyên dáng, hài hòa, hiệu quả lâu dài.
Sau phẫu thuật hở lợi, răng môi lợi mới được điều chỉnh hài hòa, do vậy chưa thể sử dụng những đồ ăn quá cứng. Đặc biệt, những đồ ăn cay nóng cũng không thích hợp cho đối tượng vừa chữa cười hở lợi.


----------

